# Copper Plated Spoons



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you guys know of a good place to order copper plated spoons blanks. I have been ordering from Stamina and Jannsnetcraft, but they don't offer copper plated spoon blanks in the larger sizes. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

check ole petes tackle...he may have them...


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

walleyesanderson,
been dealing with stamina for a few years now and they offer copper spoon blanks up to 51/2 inches. No offense but how much bigger do you need !!! although those are troling spoon blanks.
Triple-J


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

You can get them from lakelandinc. Thay have spoons and blades .


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

make your own, copper is very pliable under some heat


----------

